# Young Survival Coalition Tour de Pink – West Coast



## CadenceSports (May 20, 2014)

We are helping put on a bike tour in Southern California called the Young Survival Coalition Tour de Pink –West Coast. Details are included in the tread. We would love to have you there! 

Event: Young Survival Coalition Tour de Pink - West Coast
Dates: October 17-19, 2014
Location: Paso Robles, CA to Pt. Mugu, CA
_Cost: $125 for 3-Day riders with a $2500 fundraising minimum, $99 for 1-Day rider with a $350 fundraising minimum _
_Website: http://www.<wbr>ysctourdepink.org/site/TR/<wbr>TourdePink/TourdePink-<wbr>WestCoast?fr_id=1401&pg=entry_
_Phone:646-257-3000_
_Email: [email protected]_
_Contact: Kristen Buckler_


----------

